# Michael Rader Slicer



## Salty dog (Feb 18, 2017)

[/URL][/IMG]

Made when he was a Junior Smith.


----------



## malexthekid (Feb 18, 2017)

Ridiculous... I can't help but drool at his work


----------



## dwalker (Feb 18, 2017)

Wow, you need a license to drive that thing?


----------



## bkultra (Feb 18, 2017)

Why is it that post like this always end up costing me money? Slicing knives are one of the few types I prefer western handles and Rader's look amazing.


----------



## valgard (Feb 18, 2017)

Not fair.


----------



## strumke (Feb 18, 2017)

Damn, whats the length??


----------



## Salty dog (Feb 19, 2017)

strumke said:


> Damn, whats the length??



Almost 17 inches.


----------



## valgard (Feb 19, 2017)

Salty dog said:


> Almost 17 inches.


Salty, you sure it's a slicer and not a Wakizashi? irate1:


----------



## Salty dog (Feb 19, 2017)

Funny you should mention that. I store it in the most accessible spot in my knife chest. It remains in the same spot when not in use. It's my go to knife just in case. Call me paranoid, been there.


----------



## valgard (Feb 19, 2017)

Wouldn't call you that, we had something similar in my house growing up but with a Spanish sabre that's more than 100 yrs old. My brother still stores it in his room right above his bed at arm's reach.


----------



## BeepBeepImAJeep (Mar 2, 2017)

This thing is just unbelievable.

Do you often use it or do you think it`s too long for daily use?


----------



## Salty dog (Mar 4, 2017)

Not often. Mission specific.


----------



## Customfan (Mar 4, 2017)

That knife makes me want to cook for it.... is that weird? :hungry:


----------



## Salty dog (Mar 5, 2017)

Not weird at all. Whenever I prepare something suitable for it's use I'm more excited about using the knife than anything else.


----------

